# Smallest sound car ??



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Per-chance is there a contest for the smallest LS sound car ?? hehe If so, I've got an entry...
Here is a LS soundcar I just finished for a fella that is certainly the smallest I've ever put together,
or ever seen for that matter... Its fully self contained Phoenix 2k2 system with largest oblong 
speaker I could get into the bottom of it... It sounds amazingly good for a speaker that small, a 
lot better than I expected... The car is an AMS Iron Mtn coal car in 1/20.3 scale, Its pictured 
with an Aristo plug door b-car for size comparison...
Paul R...


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

It gets my vote Paul, it looks a first class job.

Regards
Bram


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool install! But try adding sound to Z scale!! I had to cut apart a dsx sound decoder and solder it back together in a different shape to get it to fit into an F7B unit several years back!
-Ray


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have several small LGB cars with sound. But







I don't think they are as small as the one you have pictured.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paul 
I have several small sound units one built into the same wagon also various packing cases and barrels etc. 

The coal wagon now has the front removed and a coal slope with the sound unit under 

The speaker oblong between the frames with black plastic frames to hide it. 

This one is a tender for various open backed small locos. 

Dave 
I


----------

